# Ebay sellers



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Have you noticed any difference in the bidding on a 3 day compared to 5 day auction?


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Depends on what I am selling, and how much I need the $.
Sometimes I think the shorter time frame kinda "pushes" folks
into bidding.

alan


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

I always worry that not enough people get to see the ad.....I prefer the 10 day listings, & start my listing so I get 2 weekend exposures - different strokes for different folks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've found that for unique item competitive auctions 5 days works best. If I list for 3 days a lot of people miss it, and if I list for 10 days people seem to lose interest.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Personally I mostly use ten-day listings on items I list for open bidding. I figure the extra three days is worth the extra $.40.

I have an eBay store and typically only use regular listings as teasers to refer people to the store. Essentially it is a store items. In the listing I note if you don't want to wait for the bidding listing to end the item is available as a buy-it-now in my store for the same opening bid price.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm also in favor of a five day auction. Equally important is having your auction end when there are people up and watching it. I like Sunday evening about 8 pm.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

blufford said:


> I'm also in favor of a five day auction. Equally important is having your auction end when there are people up and watching it. I like Sunday evening about 8 pm.


I've read that Sunday evenings are best, but my own experiments haven't supported that. I have by best luck on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday evenings.


----------



## Mama-Bear (Apr 21, 2009)

I use the 7 day auctions for my new items. If they don't sell for two or three runs it goes straight to my e-Bay store. I try to always have something up on auction. A lot of times the items don't make it to the store!  I have a lot of items now that need to be loaded.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I've read that Sunday evenings are best, but my own experiments haven't supported that. I have by best luck on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday evenings.


Funny you should mention that; it's been that way for me too. 

The 5 day works best for me. Buyers don't just jump in to bid any more right out of the shoot. They either 'watch' it until the last hours; or use a bid proxy. They do tend to loose interest, especially during 10 day auctions. 

I've noticed such by the drop of 'watchers' on about day 5. They start dropping. Usually because someone has a similar item that is less money or with a Buy It Now.

I also think it has a lot to do with the timeframe from when a buyer first sees the auction until they will receive it. With a 5 day auction, that means it's in their hands from between 7-10 days from when they first saw it. If it's a 10 day auction, you're talking half a month; lots more if your selling books and it's being shipped media mail. That's too much time for people to realize they don't need it! 

I also tend to sell much more on Buy It Now regardless of how long the auction goes. Even as a buyer, I always hope for a reasonable Buy It Now if there's something I'm needing.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm in the "depends on how much I need money" mode. It seems that most buyers bid at the end, so I do a three day when I can use some quick cash. I also vary the length so the auctions will close a certain day in case I have to list when a seven day doesn't come out right...like when I'm out of town or too busy to get online.


Nomad


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Unique items, like vintage pieces I like 7 days for exposure. 

Everyday stuff like tupperware, people generally don't look past 3-5 days anyways.

Usually, I don't do the 10 day option at all. 

I'm intrigued about the mid week endings--I'll pay more attention and take note.

Thanks!


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I've only listed a few items; but I have bought quite a few. When I am looking for something, I never look past the first couple of pages. I usually don't bid on items more than 24 hours before the end of the auction.


----------

